# mp3 video player wont turn on



## troy78 (Jan 11, 2009)

i recently got a hip street mp3 video player so one day when i was going to unhoock it i clicked generic volume (E and clicked end or eject and i took it out and then i couldent turn it on and now instead of saying audio player ect it says usb 2.0 boot loder or something of that sort i have tryed to format generic volume (E but when i try it says no disk in drive (E please insert one

so in short it wont turn on and my computer wont reconize it 

it came with a cd but im running win xp so i dont have to install the driver 

please help with this problem


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Please tell us what the make and model of the mp3 player is.


----------



## troy78 (Jan 11, 2009)

well im not sure but heres what i think it is HS-7334-4GBMX

0908HON103


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

That looks like a serial number. What brand and capacity is it?


----------



## ashleytwotone (Jan 16, 2009)

af3 said:


> That looks like a serial number. What brand and capacity is it?


I think Hip Street is the make and its a 4 gig - You can get these on Amazon.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Did it come with a manual? Look for something called "UMS mode" or "MSC mode".

Another thing you can try is to reinstall Windows Media Player. This will fix the MTP service if its broken.


----------

